
Mixkit 2.0 – Free assets for your next video project - johnkappa
https://mixkit.co/
======
johnkappa
We've just re-launched Mixkit. As well as Video we've now added Music and
Premiere Pro Templates. All free to download and use, free!

Check out our launch. [https://www.producthunt.com/posts/mixkit-music-
video](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/mixkit-music-video)

~~~
brudgers
Good work on launching. I don't have confidence in the licensing because it is
non-standard.

